# Where do you find Medicare's Allowed Outpatient Procedure List?



## KRISTILEFT (Jul 7, 2009)

I hope I'm not the only one who gets frustrated trying to find anything on Medicare's/CMS's (Florida) website!  I am trying to find a list of procedures allowed in an outpatient setting.  My doc's are doing more and more outpatient, which is a benefit to the patient, lowering their out-of-pocket expense.  However, we need to make sure we are not shooting ourselves in the foot if the rules say a particular procedure should be done inpatient.  I have a denial right now from Blue Cross that I need to appeal but need some resources to back it up.  If anyone has the link to Medicare's list I would be forever in your debt!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you have this link already?  This is the list for inpatient procedures only.  

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/hospitaloutpatientpps/hord/ItemDetail.asp?ItemID=CMS1204971

Addendum E

This would eliminate the question if it requires inpatient.


----------



## KRISTILEFT (Jul 7, 2009)

Rebecca, 
    Thank you so much for answering me   However, I clicked on the link you sent and it says that the list is not currently available.  Of course!  Just my luck   Thanks again!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 7, 2009)

Kristi, 

Try again...I just opened it up.

When you open up the link, click on addendum E.  Addendum E will then prompt you to select the privacy agreement...select Yes. This will prompt you to an excel speadsheet.


----------



## KRISTILEFT (Jul 7, 2009)

Rebecca....you're a peach!!  You are Queen of the Day!  I don't know what I did the first time but it worked this time....THANK YOU!!


----------

